# Anybody know what this is



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

It's an adjustable snipe clamp with the gill grip accessory. I haven't seen one of those in years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's an adjustable snipe clamp with the gill grip accessory. I haven't seen one of those in years.


A do what ? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't know, but if your wife walks into the bedroom carrying that, smiles at you and says you are about to experience something new, exciting, and FUN... Trust me, it is not going to end well. You might want to exit through the back door quickly. If you ain't got one in the bedroom, you might want to frame it up when you get back, and that evil smile is gone off her face!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I don't know, but if your wife walks into the bedroom carrying that, smiles at you and says you are about to experience something new, exciting, and FUN... Trust me, it is not going to end well. You might want to exit through the back door quickly. If you ain't got one in the bedroom, you might want to frame it up when you get back, and that evil smile is gone off her face!
> 
> 
> View attachment 110948


I will run real fast


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 8, 2016)

I'll bet you need at least two of them for the full effect though...


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like a Mississippi Boolyabobber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Looks like a Mississippi Boolyabobber.


What's scary is a friend on FB has that posted and no Mississippi rednecks know. Lol


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> What's scary is a friend on FB has that posted and no Mississippi rednecks know. Lol



This Texas redneck has no idea either. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 8, 2016)

Seriously though, I'll bet it's a trap for catching critters that live in dens, squeeze the handles, set the trip rod and place in front of the burrow opening, chain it or spike it using the ring on the center handle. Critter runs into it, hits the trip lever and snap, it's around their neck.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Seriously though, I'll bet it's a trap for catching critters that live in dens, squeeze the handles, set the trip rod and place in front of the burrow opening, chain it or spike it using the ring on the center handle. Critter runs into it, hits the trip lever and snap, it's around their neck.


Somebody did comment a trap for groundhogs


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 8, 2016)

It does look like a trap. Even the ring to tie it down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wasn't there something similar in the "tool" pouch at the end of Braveheart!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Pretty sure Colin gets the prize... It's a trap for ground moles. Can't find that specific model or the manufacturer, but found several similar in design.

Vintage Ground Mole Trap

The little flat bar across the middle is the trigger; mole runs under that and trips it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 8, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Pretty sure Colin gets the prize... It's a trap for ground moles. Can't find that specific model or the manufacturer, but found several similar in design.
> 
> Vintage Ground Mole Trap
> 
> The little flat bar across the middle is the trigger; mole runs under that and trips it.


Yeah I saw some like it on the vintagetrap page. I need to go see it and look for makers mark


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 9, 2016)

If you could find something on it, you might be able to date it. Seems to be a rare one, find multiple pictures of most of the others, but don't find that one. E-bay sellers suggest it's worth $10 - $30.


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a Leprechaun wrangler

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 9, 2016)

i vote that it's a bull castration testicle holding device. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 9, 2016)

A whatchama doodle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 9, 2016)

A little tweeking and it might make a good bull castrator.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 9, 2016)

It was a bad investment for the inventor obviously. Hope he invented other stuff more successful and was able to buy a new horse or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> A little tweeking and it might make a good bull castrator.


And a little oil


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was a bad investment for the inventor obviously. Hope he invented other stuff more successful and was able to buy a new horse or something.


Yeah nobody knows what it is lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

